# Telefonieren mit einer Fritzcard



## Unicate (3. Januar 2006)

Man hat mir erzählt, dass wenn man mit dem Rechner telefonieren will, dann brauch man eine ISDN Karte am besten wäre eine Fritzcard.
Diese habe ich mit zugelegt.
Nun habe ich das Ding noch nicht getestet, aber ich nehme mal an, das diese funktioniert.

Nun will ich also unter Linux (SUSE 10.0) telefonieren über meinen ISDN anschluss.
Ich habe die Arcor Telefonflat, also lohnt sich das für mich auch.

Nun würd ich gern wissen, welches Programm brauche ich?


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Januar 2006)

Ein Programm wie KISDN ist vermutlich eine gute Wahl.
Und vielleicht ist folgende Anleitung interessant für Dich:
http://www.pro-linux.de/work/asterisk/


----------

